# TIANJIN | Yujiapu Yinglan International Financial Center | 300m | 982ft | 63 fl | T/O



## z0rg

Architect: Zhou Kai.
Construction start scheduled for August 2011.

http://www.51xiaoguo.com/xgt/list.php?ac=approve&pid=24410
http://news.enorth.com.cn/system/2010/01/20/004452338.shtml
http://www.projectbidding.cn/zaobiao/gongsi/20101231/1710589378.html
http://www.buildfor.com/index.php/Public/ywzxxx/id/3616/subject/7










Yujiabao CBD Phase 1. By wanlitaifeng.


----------



## Munwon

WOW!!! Insane amount of projects. Exciting times ahead!!!


----------



## binhai

1.19 bohaibbs.net


----------



## z0rg

By 万里台风


----------



## z0rg

More renders. They failed to provide a source, as usual in the annoying forums I get most info from.


----------



## Munwon

This building reminds me of that Mori Building in Tokyo. I really like it!! ZOrg should this be PREP?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Thought I had seen this one already, but never mind. This is an elegant design.


----------



## z0rg

By 渤海土木人


----------



## z0rg

By 万里台风


----------



## z0rg

By popeye


----------



## z0rg

By 渤海土木人


----------



## z0rg

By 渤海土木人


----------



## kanye

27 February by wade31313131


----------



## z0rg

By wade31313131


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Same update?


----------



## Kopacz

Damn this is the kind of architecture that's been really rare since the Chrysler Building. It's very simple but elegant and if it will be made out of nice materials, it will be a beautiful object. 
The amount of cranes working in the area is just crazy !


----------



## z0rg

By 万里台风


----------



## z0rg

By wade


----------



## z0rg

By wade


----------



## z0rg

By tiger1018


----------



## Highcliff

it is not a supertall by just one meter....hno:hno:hno:


----------



## zwamborn

2014-01-20 by 留下


----------



## binhai




----------



## z0rg

By 喜业笥欲


----------



## zwamborn

2014-03-23 by 留下


----------



## KillerZavatar

hope it can speed up a bit :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn

2014-04-07 from feipeng8865


----------



## KillerZavatar

slow hno:


----------



## zwamborn

2014-05-24 by 津华风云


----------



## binhai




----------



## KillerZavatar

5 floors in 7 months.


----------



## zwamborn

2015-01-08 by 老杜


----------



## zwamborn

2015-04-08 by 老杜


----------



## Ch.W

*07.05.2015*
By feipeng8865


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like new steel on top, other than that slow, other than the core no change for a month (seeing as there are two floors without a rail, hard to count otherwise)


----------



## zwamborn

2015-07-02 from feipeng8865


----------



## KillerZavatar

too slow =(


----------



## zwamborn

2015-08-29 by tiger1018


----------



## KillerZavatar

finally some visible progress :cheers: at least a couple of floors in two months.


----------



## KillerZavatar

thread
by 珞月


----------

